
Geocities is now closed, the crawler is reporting 410s for lots of urls. RIP  - jacquesm
http://geocities.yahoo.com/index.php
======
maukdaddy
The end of an era.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, I think that with this web 1.0 officially ends.

There is a great disturbance in the force somewhere, millions of 'under
construction' gifs cried out simultaneously.

I really wonder how this will affect the google pagerank of lots of pages that
have been around for a long time.

The 'average pr' of geocities pages was probably quite low, but collective it
must have been enormous, especially the ones from before the spam era.

